# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  Bài toán tháp hà nội ...

## thienho

mình đang học trí tuệ nhân tạo và đang mắc ở thuật toán akt trong bài toán hà nội (n=3):
lúc đầu có 3 trục 1,2,3 (g=0)-trục 1 chữa 3 đĩa và đã sắp thứ tự đĩa nhỏ trên cùng đĩa 2 ở giữa, đĩa lớn nhất dưới cùng, bài toán làm sao chuyển các đĩa sang trục 2,3 sao cho đúng thứ tự như trục 1 ban đầu, thắc mắc ở chỗ:
-g=0 - mặc đinh ban đầu.
-g=1- 
th1: (h=3,f=g+h=4) -chuyen dia thu nhất từ trục 1 sang trục 2. (thắc mắc làm sao được như vậy)
th2: (h=5,f=g+h=6) - chuyển đĩa thứ nhất từ trục 1 sang truc 3. (thắc mắc làm sao được như vậy)
-bạn nào có biết thì hướng dẫn dùm với...thanhs

----------


## quanghuyz2007

bạn có thể sang box *pascal/delphi/kilyx* để biết thêm thông tin về bài toán này. 
chúc bạn học tốt!

----------


## xuanninh164

không tìm thấy anh ơi chép cho em đường link cái thanhs

----------


## anthao

từ giờ đến tối sẽ có thành viên giải đáp cho bạn. bạn đừng lo. [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## stevey

http://vi.wikipedia.org/wiki/tháp_hà_nội_(bài_toán)
bạn tham khảo thử xem.

----------


## saolaikhong

cai nay voi n=3 thi minh lam dc do nhung phai dung giay viet moi lam dc,hjhjh.vi can phai chuyen lui toi nhieu lan moi dc.tat nhien la minh chay bang tay chu viet thuat toan thi chiu,ban thu chay bang tay di.

----------


## thangtnpt0021

ban chuyen dia 1 tu truc 1 sang truc 2
dia 2 tu truc 1 sang truc 3
dia 1 o truc 2 sang truc 3
dia 3 o truc 1 sang truc 2
dia 1 o truc 3 sang truc 1
dia 2 o truc 3 sang truc 2
dia 1 o truc 1 sang truc 2 
the la xong roi do.

----------


## zmyr0893

thanhs nha mình đã viết được thuật toán rồi ... cố gắng xíu sẽ thành công ....

----------


## iseovip5

đã viết đc thuật toán chưa.cai này voi n nhỏ thi dễ thôi.nếu n mà quá lớn dù bạn viết đc chương trinh nhưng đưa vào máy cháy thi nó chạy kô biết khi nào mới xong đó,hihihi

----------

